# Rubs, tubs, boxes ect



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok im in need of some nicely made plastic tubs with meshing - ive attempted to make my own but in the process snapped 3 lids n boxes!!!! Does anyone here make/sell them? At what price?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

how did you cut the plastic lid ? if you used a knife or hacksaw then thats wh y ... the plastic becomes brittle .... make them using a soldering iron to melt it is really easy and the plastic stays strong


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I made four of my cages, and I used a wood burner to melt instead of cut.


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

I tried with a electric saw n a carving knife **blush** ... so do I mealt it away? lol


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't use a soldering iron, it's not designed for that & the fumes are really unpleasant.
I've made dozens now & found several tools that do the job. An angle grinder with a diamond edge disc makes easy work of it, if a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut. I recently bought a multi tool from Lidl, actually oscillates rather than spins, about €30 I think, very easy to use, no vibration & cuts plastic lids dead easy. Then you've got the joy of drilling loads of little holes for cable ties.
I found a rack system to be the easiest & best . Propetz has pics on here of his, very good actually.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

i used the soldering iron in the garden and just cut the shape out .... didnt have any probs with the fumes they blew away  it was quick and easy and the iron is just to make cages with so it doesnt hurt anything else


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It is true that the fumes can be very unpleasant when choosing to use something that melts. I felt slightly dizzy and very tired afterwards the first time, because I was sitting inside the first time. Second time I did it outside, and it still smelled, but no dizzyness or anything.
Also, I found that making cages took a lot longer time than I had expected.


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

My other half said hes going to make some this week apprantly "its easy" ...hummm anymore of my tubs get dsmaged n he can replace them lol


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

I usually use a soldering iron but mine broke and I was in need of a quick fix. I used a regular knife heated up to cut out a small enough rectangle so I could use wire cutters to cut the tops out. Not as easy as the soldering iron but works great! I then had to sand the sides down with sand paper but that's not a problem.


----------

